# Tru Green



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

I had a rep from Tru Green show up last night. He looked at me and then looked at the yard and said "you don't need me, but here's my card if you ever have any questions" Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

ask @Mightyquinn about that, lol.


----------

